# catching and rigging live bait



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

hi guys

seems to me from other posts that the big fish are prefering live bait at the moment, i have live baited off the rocks with a balloon but i need to find out more about live baiting from a yak.

how are you guys rigging them?

also i have only used yakka, i've tried to get squid but had no luck, can you use a hand line to jig for them or do you use your rod.

any tips greatly appreciated

Kerry


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

See the circle hook rig in the other post - more details there.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

One issue is collection of live bait close to fishing grounds. Boats just zip around from live-bait ground to favourite fishing spot. We have either to collect the bait in advance and keep the bait alive for an extended period(some guys do this) or find spots that offer live bait collection close to the fishing ground. Can't say that I've sorted this where I am. The proliferation of aquatic reserves also limits bait gathering. Eg I think a squid jig is not permitted in some of the aquatic reserves whereas hook and line fishing with a single line is.

In respect of squid, the most popular method is cast and retrieve of a squid jig or baited squid spike using rod, reel and line. Not a technique I'm good at so I won't offer advice. You can just jig for them in deep water using a paternoster rig. (Not worked for me yet).

Sorry I can't be more helpful. However I am on a mission to improve my inshore fishing. I'm also unwilling to purchase bait so fund habitat destroying fishing practices. So my first priority is improving my live bait gathering. Lets keep this thread going.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I agree with you Perril, we must keep this one alive. LOL I have never targeted live bait for the kayak before but after this weekend I am definitly going to do more live baiting. I had my mullet trap with me but never used it.

At this stage I plan to drag my plano live bait bucket behind me after catching a few livies from the bank. Squid is another problem for me as I red that they will fight with each other to the death.


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

As Peril points out, getting to your spot and keeping the livies happy may incur much time and potential trauma to the fish. I've got a swing and will soon be getting the Plano bait bucket which fits perfectly into the rear round hatch hole. I plan to use an excellent aerator ( see http://www.fishing-boating.com/articles ... ration.htm ) which will require a hefty battery but will be worth it.

I was going to pm spooled 1 about how close he gets his bait in relation to where he trolls - I guess I just asked him for all to see   

I'm going to use a bait jig - one of the cheapies with 6 or so hooks and some tiny fleck of tinsel and flouro beads - available at all tackle stores. I'm guessing there will be spots over the closer in reefs where these jigs should produce slimeys or yellowtail.

Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

a couple of weeks ago i put a small rod out with a bait jig on it while i was trolling, i got one slimey and while i was fishing that i must have picked up another on the bait jig because something took it, the reel started screaming and then it was gone.
pity they took the wrong line.

so trolling a bait jig does work for slimeys.

kerry


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

What would be the best way to catch pike from both bank and yak? I cought some on a 40mm lure the other day but I just wondered if ther was a better way ie berley?

cheers nodds


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

From what I have seen - the best results are using tiny squid pieces on the bait jig to attract fish to it.

I use a Plano 700 bait bucket in the rear of my swing to keep the bait fish in.

As for using the bait fish - I use a 7/0 hook through the shoulder of the fish. Medium sized running ball sinker and let it drop. The bait fish will then swim around on the bottom.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nodds said:


> What would be the best way to catch pike from both bank and yak? I cought some on a 40mm lure the other day but I just wondered if ther was a better way ie berley?
> 
> cheers nodds


Around Sydney they will attack any lure you have out. Just a matter of finding a school


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Don't dismiss fishing where you caught the livebait in the first place - if theres bait there then it's likely there'll be fish as well.

Aslo Re: keeping bait alive. Can't look at the BCF store on this work computer but i'm positive in one of their recent catalouges I saw a soft sided livebait bag with aerator for under $20 - could someone confirm?


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I had a 7"SP out for a snapper and a yellowfin pike swallowed it hole. Stinking bastard. Caught all of mine on the upcurrent side of a bommie


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Re keeping bait alive. I've always just used a vessel to keep them in water and regularly bucketed in replacement water, say every half hour or so. This is easy on the yak as we are so close to the water and having the bait tank overflow is no drama.

Only fish I've lost in a tank is whiting, which won't keep in aerated tanks either. Have kept bream, squid and cuttlefish without problem. Even a half dead pike that I'd accidentally trolled around on a lure for a while remained alive in the tank.

On my old yak I used an esky as the tank. Insulated offers some protection in summer. Now I use the Pro Fisherman's built in tank, with a 10l bucket in the well behind it


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Garrick, re homicidal squid. This can happen but charter operators don't have any problem putting a few squid in together. Lose a few but not many. Still can be used as fresh bait


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

You are correct on the squid perril. If they die they are either fresh bait or fresh tucker. Any chance of a photo of your pro fishermans livebait tank.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

garrick said:


> You are correct on the squid perril. If they die they are either fresh bait or fresh tucker. Any chance of a photo of your pro fishermans livebait tank.


http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3506


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i have picked up a couple of live bag tanks off ebay (with pumps), they are just collapsable plastic about 300mm across.
super cheap auto had some a while ago to.

do squid need to go in a bigger container, these are ok for yakka.

i also have a soft eski that i carry on the yak (with a few ice packs), this is also water tight and i have keep bait alive in this on a boat so it would work on the yak.

Kerry


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYeGpzsAADDfgAASUOfEgoAjGIo/7/6gMADqyiJiamQamJ5IY1GgaYT1BFMm01GQANAAAAGphT1NGmhGEaaaABppoIKnDmapZ4PLt6/ae/KaQTHeVKMctc8tHVa0toaPAVMYm6xBahIwnPYZWRCFQLOSMX3neEXqwSxuu8wWwXEKQoYmAWbTbCBndlBFBuLRjGvKJIYsbY65xEZVktytUmMsXnKHnNO6EQmqvn2lDQwLCDDoDelP47RJcldSVEGmIetgUJVM46KWuvzQS5mFiQgYIyrC6SwcsXrYWOlrwvTo+AGq2yWclrwuqUTbXhaN4xoCZVBcW3FSh1MATDGg4yAGViMgHmDakQtdejAiSBPwrwVW/i7kinChIQ8NTnY=


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks all, and Red I have a pack of those so I'll give it a go.

nodds


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah I've been wondering the viabilty of collecting and keeping livies in a kayak.There seems to be a few different kinds of livebait keepers you can get from both BCF and FTA.The Plano ones work pretty well ?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

found this tank on the internet, 
can't imagine buying one but it looks great.

http://kayak4fish.com/bait_tank.shtml

Kerry


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve had some good success with live baiting over summer, mostly yakka & slimeyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s close in shore. Things I have learnt are:

1. As simple as it sounds try to find a spot where you know they are, because chances are this is where they will always be. This has been the case for me.

2. Berley, berley, berley. My success rate has gone up 1000% when using berley, I use a mix of bread & pilchards. I have a small berley pot which I drop over the side & give it a tug every now & then. If you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t like the idea of using a fish based berley offshore you can use bread only, but a bit of fish mixed in is better. If you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t like the idea of hanging a berley pot over the side keep it in the bread wrapper & throw a handful out now & then.

3. The yakkaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s & slimey are mostly on the surface once the berley gets going so I use a handline with light 2kg mono & a very small hook, size 12-14 barbless. It is easier to hook them & get them in with little fuss.

4. I float a slightly larger piece of pilly unweighted down the berley trail & generally hook up quickly.

Because I usually fish near the bait, I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t bother with live bait tanks, I just go back & get another livey.

I have a bit to learn re: rigs etc, but either hook them through the back if im stationary or with slimeys through the membrane at the front of the eye of trolling.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Here is a mob that make one of the best live tanks Iv'e seen http://www.anglersyakshak.com I think these are great coz the wieght is as low as it gets, the system wieghs next to nothing and it's nearly all below the water line.

nodds


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

hey nodds, you got a typo in your link to the yak shack
below will work
http://www.anglersyakshack.com/
U need a c in shak
I do agree though, this site does have lots of options & ideas. I will prob end up making my own but the products they have look very professional.
Cant say about livies etc, but when I want to catch a big bream, I use a big "live" shrimp. It does work, the old big fish eats litle fish story certainly does have a morbid attraction for me. :lol:


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Hopefully this won't step on any toes on either site, but with the newfound harmany I thought it would be ok.

On the KFDU site a while ago a couple of the guys there were trialling a live bait tank that they towed behind them, then with a flag/float attached leave it in a spot and go off and fish.

Was a great idea, and they put a lot of time and effort into the system. Haven't got a link, but do a seach and you should be able to find it pretty easily.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I use a 60 cm stormwater tube with a diameter of about 80ml. Screw cap sealed at each end (more for a bit of weight rather than using glue cap ends) In the tube I have cut a rectangular door about 20 cm long x 10cm wide. I have then cut a door from another bit of tubing (it may have been a little larger diam maybe). It over laps by about 2 cm and more at the opening where the ziplock fingerpull knob is. The door is wide enough to pressure fit fairly tightly by clipping over the main tube The hinges are 3 ziplock ties which keep the door stable. Each end cap has holes drilled to let water in and out. This arrangement hangs off 2 short nylon 1.5 mm cords via holes drilled near each end in the tube. It sits to the exact left of my seat and is attached to to tie points on my yak The hangers are just long enough and adjusted to keep the tube in the water and level when in foward motion. When I'm trolling live bait ( I generally use rubberband bridles but sometimes zipties) I have a bayonet fitting nylon strap through my seat drain hole. I pass this around the outside of the tube and pull it tight below the waterline. Ends up like a torpedo tube strapped fast to the yak. I keep up to 6 yellowtail or slimies alive for hours. Works with sauries also but not bonito. Ive done 15km distance with no deaths. The nylon strap is only used to hold the tube down in the water at higher speed but when trolling if the infrequent banging of plastic on plastic does'nt worry you then is not necessary. I carry the tub behind my seat till I get to the bait then drop it over when I start jigging. I have no ability as yet to post a picture of this very simple but effective arrangement.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVrIfo4AACHfgAASUIGAEoHgEAo/7//gMAC5WKmjIPU0yPUaaGjagGginqep6aTRoGg0AAAiehJkanqNommEwjJhAwqdUKc9Btel/S2oa2IgVQbZg3OOlH0/O9D8+e3UttHYDfeBHGVt0DxJ3uYiOdY8sazjAyVwFq9XB7JIDs/A6NjPK0QW8jKMQpFbTsHRxA0k0ezwdMGZ4sedAJQKtTQDJ9QUX2Tk0hxCBYLTB2QLWv1HmHEn5VBCrapNa+taLIRMFevUQI5xxGn1AgmAnMmLIXEM6M2UH4u5IpwoSC1kP0cA


----------

